# Una vuelta por Chepen...



## CATEQUIL (May 24, 2006)

Estuve revisando y ya Sky habia hecho un Thread de esta ciudad (http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=237068) pero ya no estan las fotos... entonces me anime a hacer un nuevo, con estas fotos de ayer sabado (12.05.2007) que me fui a dar una vuelta por esos lares... en la calurosa Chepen.

Estas corresponden a la entrada, en dicha avenida tambien esta un paseo con algunos arbolitos y bancas... 














































La Municipalidad en plena Plaza de Armas y la Catedral




























Estas son unas garzas que abundan en lugares donde se siembra bastante arroz, las cuales tabien son representadas en su pileta principal.










Algunas calles del centro, no pongo mas porque todas son iguales



















Y esto es lo que me sorprendio, ya hay algunas Urbanizaciones como Palma Bella que tienen construcciones un poco mas modernas:


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Me gusta chepen...la tierra de mis abuelos y de mi mamá....vivi 2 años ahi en un huerto hacienda......es muy bonito a las afueras todo es campo, arroz, arboles frutales, rios ..aun recuerdo esos dias......


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Si es cierto Palma Bella es una urbanizacion de gente con dinero pues son prosperos agricultores dueños de tierras y molinos de arroz.


----------



## CATEQUIL (May 24, 2006)

libidito said:


> Me gusta chepen...la tierra de mis abuelos y de mi mamá....vivi 2 años ahi en un huerto hacienda......*es muy bonito a las afueras todo es campo, arroz, arboles frutales, rios *..aun recuerdo esos dias......


Si pues Libidito, lástima que no pude sacarle fotos... pero exactamente es así como tu dices.


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Yo recuerdo haber pasado por ahi muchas veces!
He escuchado hablar del restaurante "Costa Mar", me han contado que es bueno.


----------



## uranio (Dec 30, 2005)

Hace algunos anos estuve de paseo en Chepen, hacia un calor insoportable, no había viento, creo que es porque el centro esta rodeado por colinas. Por otro lado la gente que trabaja en Chepen me dijeron que prefieren vivir en Pacasmayo que esta muy cerca y es mas agradable y mas seguro.


----------



## nekun20 (Feb 6, 2007)

en chepen me hicieron xD (a mi padre lo mandaron a este pueblito a hacer su practica en medicina) y pues aunque me hicieron allí, nací en la ciudad de mi linda familia, trujillo..

pd: lindo pueblito, pero no deja de ser un pueblito, no se le puede pedir mucho...


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Honestamente no me gusta para nada.


----------



## Sound. (Oct 28, 2006)

Se ve un pueblo tranquilo, podría ser más bonito si no tuviera el problema que tienen casi todas las ciudades peruanas: la falta de tarrajeo, los carteles y los cables.


----------



## FerGon (Jun 7, 2004)

SoundMaster said:


> Se ve un pueblo tranquilo, podría ser más bonito si no tuviera el problema que tienen casi todas las ciudades peruanas: la *falta de tarrajeo*, los carteles y los cables.


quien serà el inventor de esta costumbrehno:

la ciudad seria bonita....


----------



## uranio (Dec 30, 2005)

El problema del tarrajeo a los costados, no es una costumbre. Lo que sé es que muchas personas no lo hacen por no gastar dinero, se limita a la cuestión económica. En el caso de Trujillo sabía que es obligatorio tarrajear todas las paredes dentro del perímetro de la Av. Espana.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

A mi mas me gusta las afueras de Chepén osea los ranchos y los paisajes de sembrios....la ciudad en si como que le falta...a excepcion de las nuevas urbanizaciones como Palma Bella.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Las últimas fotos son las que se ven mejor, las mototaxis, el cableado aereo y esculturas huachafas como que la matan un poco. Chepén está en algo pero podría verse mejor


----------



## Carlos_"U" (Feb 13, 2006)

La nueva urbanización se ve bien, después le falta...


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Me sorprendio lo de la nueva urbanizacion que se ve mas o menos decente. El resto sigue siendo pueblito descudiado. Buenas fotos Catequil como siempre "dando en la hora"!


----------



## mangolight (Jan 4, 2007)

interesante, pero esas estatuas son bien feas y no tienen cara de peruano promedio, hehehe, mas parecem europeos. Bueno no se si Chepen es colonia de europeos.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Bien vale el esfuerzo por mostrar las fotos.... El thread està chèvere.

Chepèn es un lugar interesante, le falta desarrollo.... 

Gracias por el thread.


----------



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

Bonita la ciudad. Avenidas anchas y con mucho verde, plazas amplias con mobiliario urbano en buen estado, barrios residenciales tipicos de clase media, muy interesante donde queda Chepen? No me gusta el transporte público, esas motocicletas son inseguras y no ofrecen ningun conforto, además del cableado en el centro. Buenas fotos.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)




----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)

HAY SIEMPRE ESCUCHE HABLAR DE CHEPEN A MIS PADRES,SOLO ESTUVE DE VISITA UN PAR DE VECES,Y SI ME GUSTO ESPECIALMENTE LAS HACIENDAS KE HAY Y SUS CAMPOS DE CULTIVO A LAS AFUERAS DEL PUEBLO.


----------

